# Ending of Restrictions on Phased Basis



## odyssey06 (31 Aug 2021)

CABINET TODAY AGREED a number of measures to end the majority of Covid-19 restrictions on a phased basis. 

*1 September*
Public transport will return to 100% capacity. The National Transport Authority has said the wearing of a face-covering on public transport will remain mandatory.

*6 September*
Organised indoor events and mass gatherings will be permitted to take place with capacity limits of 60% where patrons are all immune (fully vaccinated or recovered from Covid-19 within previous six months), or are accompanied minors (under 18). This includes conferences, trade fairs and exhibitions and large-scale business events involving external audiences, and bingo venues.
The 60% indoor capacity limit will also apply to cinemas and theatres, with no change to the current 50 person limit where patrons have mixed immunity.
For indoor live music, drama, live entertainment and sporting events, the audience or spectators will have to be fully seated.
Organised outdoor events and mass gatherings will be able to take place with capacity limits of 75% where patrons are all immune (fully vaccinated or recovered from Covid-19 within previous six months), or accompanied minors (under 18).
Where patrons have mixed immunity status, the capacity limit will be 50%, subject to protective measures including social distancing between groups and face masks.

Religious ceremonies and weddings - All religious ceremonies will be able to proceed with 50% of venue capacity, regardless of immunity status of attendees.
For wedding receptions, there will be no change to the current 100 guest limit in September and the six-to-a-table rule will remain in place. 

*20 September *

Group activities - Organised indoor group activities (sports, arts, culture, dance classes) can take place with capacity limits of 100 people where all patrons are immune through full vaccination or recovery from Covid in the previous six months.

Return to workplaces - Attendance at work for specific business requirements may commence on a “phased and staggered attendance basis” from this date.

*22 October*

The Taoiseach said from this date the government hopes to be in a position to remove a number of other measures, including:

-    requirements for physical distancing and mask wearing in indoor private settings;
-    limits on numbers that can meet in private homes/gardens;
-    the legal requirement to prove immunity in order to access indoor hospitality, or other events (with the exception of international travel);
-    all remaining restrictions on indoor and outdoor events and activities;
-    restrictions on high-risk activities (nightclubs for example);
-    all remaining restrictions on religious or civil ceremonies;
-    the 11.30pm curfew  and six-to-a-table rule for hospitality settings.

Beyond 22 October there will still be a statutory requirement to wear masks in healthcare settings, indoor retail and public transport. 









						Concerts, Communions and the return to offices: The key dates for lifting Covid restrictions
					

The Taoiseach this evening said the country is taking an important and welcome step forward.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------

